# Für dieses Projekt ausreichend?



## internet (21. Okt 2009)

Hallo Community, 
ich habe in naher Zukunft geplant ein "Ticketsystem" zu programmieren. 

Ich habe bisher erste Erfahrung gemacht mit: 

- Spring,Tomcat, Hibernate und PostGres als DB.

Nun wollte ich genau diese Komponenten verwenden für dieses Projekt. 
Ist das ausreichend?
Bemerkung: Zugriffsicherheit etc. 

Auf diese Applikation greift meistens nur eine Person drauf. Öfters vielleicht auch mal 2 oder 3 bis schätzungsweise max. 10 gleichzeitig. 

Das ganze soll so ablaufen, dass ein User ein Webformular ausfüllt und mehrere Leute per Email benachrichtigt werden. 
Die jeweilgen Leute sollen den Vorgang (Ticket) dann schrittweise abhaken, indem sie angeben was erledigt wurde.

Ist das damit realisierbar?
Reicht diese Technik dafür vollkommen aus?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für Antworten.


----------



## JanHH (22. Okt 2009)

Warum sollte das damit nicht gehen?


----------



## internet (22. Okt 2009)

da ich meine gehört zu haben, dass Spring:

nicht unbedingt geeignet ist, wenn mehrere Benutzer zugreifen? Oder ist das nur so, wenn 2 Benutzer versuchen den gleichen Datensatz zu ändern?


----------



## tfa (22. Okt 2009)

internet hat gesagt.:


> da ich meine gehört zu haben, dass Spring:
> 
> nicht unbedingt geeignet ist, wenn mehrere Benutzer zugreifen?


Das ist Quatsch!



> Oder ist das nur so, wenn 2 Benutzer versuchen den gleichen Datensatz zu ändern?


Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem, was man auf verschiedene Arten lösen kann, z.B. durch optimistisches oder pessimistisches Sperren (Lock (computer science) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2009)

internet hat gesagt.:


> nicht unbedingt geeignet ist, wenn mehrere Benutzer zugreifen?



Um dich zu beruhigen, wir benutzen Spring und lassen damit ein System mit mehreren 100 bis 1000 parallelen Zugriffen (und damit Usersessions bzw persistierter Pageflows) gleichzeitig


----------



## internet (27. Okt 2009)

ok, wenn du das sagst:

Mal dann eine andere Frage:
was ist dann der Vorteil von EJB ?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Okt 2009)

Spring war teilweise als Ersatz für J2EE gedacht. J2EE war einfach zu unproduktiv, kompliziert u.s.w.
EJB2 war einfach ein Grausam, ...

Mittlerweile würde ich behaupten kann man bei Projekten getrost auf JEE5/JEE6 setzen, da der es einfach bessere/mehr Standarts gibt. Zudem ist JEE5 auch deutlich produktiver, schneller, intuitiver u.s.w.

Die Funktionalitäten von Spring gibts zum Großteil auch mit JEE5/6 und man hat dazu noch einen Standart.
Kommt natürlich immer drauf an was du haben willst.

Grade zu Zeiten von JPA finde ich es z.B. unnütz auf einen Standart nochmal eine proprietäre API von Spring draufzusetzen. Zudem wirbt Spring zwar mit "nicht invasiv" u.s.w., im Endeffekt hat man aber doch quer durch den eigenen Code Springabhängigkeiten.

Wenn es keine wirklich triftigen Gründe gibt auf Spring zu setzen (und die sehe ich in deiner Anwendung nicht) dann würde ich auf JEE setzen.

** edit **
Standart, keine properitären APIs..allerdings gibt es da kein "KO"-Kriterium..


----------

